# Test results



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I just freaked out when I saw these.....because I'm a spaz, tell me if I'm in trouble

75 Gallon

Ammonia 1.0
Nitrite 0
Nitrates 50 ppm

90 Gallon

Ammonia .25
Nitrite 2.0 ( I added some salt to ease this)
Nitrate 70 ppm (Have been battling these big time, it has shot up high)

The frustrating thing is.....these tanks were cycled. The epitomy of perfect readings after their cycle. 0-0-40

I do 25% water changes per week in both tanks.

Filtration

75 Gallon- 2 emperor 400 with eheim biological media in the media trays. 1 penguin 660 powerhead

90- 2 emperors with ceramic rings in the media trays, 1 magnum 350 canister for water polishing, and 1 eheim 2227 wet/dry filter. 1 penguin 660 powerhead.

I'm going insane over these readings!!!!!!!!!! My tanks are chaos.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Call the doctor! We have a mental guy on the run









But for real, maybe you clean it to much that you may have missed with the cycle. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Call the doctor! We have a mental guy on the run
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I freak out over my tanks LOL


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

you should have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and some nitrate.
For some reason your in mini cycle stage:

IMO 25% water change is not enough in a P's tanks especially a bunch of pygos.
I do 50% to 75% water change on my Pygo tank w/ gravel vacs once a week. I always clean off all the left over foods and clean the filter sponges w/ aquarium water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Do ever clean your media and sponges in tank water??
Those nitrates are pretty high,id try more % of water each week


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Do ever clean your media and sponges in tank water??
> Those nitrates are pretty high,id try more % of water each week
> [snapback]1012823[/snapback]​


When I clean them, I do it in tank water. But my bio media I never clean, or haven't yet.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I went and bought 2 large pouches of bio-spira to settle my tanks.

The Truth!

My 75

I took out the media (established media and sanitized it by putting new in) in one of the emperors and replaced it with better media. It probably caused a mini cycle.

My 90

Inadequate bio-filtration. I just added the eheim 2 weeks ago. Bacteria couldn't set in yet. The bio load is very high in the tank.

Solution= Bio Spira to jump start my tanks again.

All of this equals......all my fault.









I'm still trudging along.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have to respect your honesty. Use a little salt to prevent nitrite poisoning.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I have to respect your honesty. Use a little salt to prevent nitrite poisoning.
> [snapback]1013831[/snapback]​


I added salt immediately when I detected nitrites.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

do you guys just use table salt or is it a special salt i can get from the fish store

if it is just table salt do you guys have an amount per gallon to use???

cheers!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> do you guys just use table salt or is it a special salt i can get from the fish store
> 
> if it is just table salt do you guys have an amount per gallon to use???
> 
> ...


Read this article

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

well that lets me know how much salt to use, but not the type of salt!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

The tank status now- after adding the bio-spira ( water change done before this to lower the nitrates.)

the 90

ammonia = 0
nitrite .25
Nitrate - 50

Great improvement

the 75
















ammonia- up to 2.0
nitrite - 0
nitrates- 40















It's got to be a feeder under the gravel, but I can't find it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> well that lets me know how much salt to use, but not the type of salt!!!
> [snapback]1014592[/snapback]​


Any table salt is fine. And for nitrite poisoning as little as 1 tablespoon will treat 300 gallons.


----------

